# All-In-One Gaming PC Upgraden mit Hindernissen



## Gameomat (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich bin zwar neu in diesem Forum, aber nicht auf dieser Welt (Real Life Level 39).
Da ich selbständig im Medien Bereich arbeite, bin ich seit Jahre an Macintosh gewöhnt. Gaming gab es bislang nur auf Konsolen, aber im August 2012 habe ich mit einen Gaming PC gekauft und kann nun damit beruflich auch von der CUDA Technologie der Nvidia Grafikkarte profitieren. Leider ist das Gerät jedoch eine All-In-One Lösung von Acer... Hätte ich es damals besser gewusst, hätte ich mir dem PC selber zusammengestellt, aber nun zu meinem Problem:

Auch wenn der PC an sich gut läuft hätte ich gerne einiges verbessert anstatt ein komplett neues System zu erwerben. Als ich versucht habe meine Grafikkarte mit einer neueren zu ersetzen (GTX 660 OC) kam beim Start (mit einem normalem Beep) nur das Systemlogo (ACER) auf den Schirm. Ins BIOS zu gehen oder dergleichen war nicht möglich. Stattdessen hat sich der PC immer wieder neu gebootet, bzw es zumindest versucht. Alte GraKa wieder rein( GTX 570) und alles lief wieder normal. (Grafiktreiber wurden vor Neuinstallation entfernt). Wenn aber auch etwas "laut", was ein Hauptgrund war die GraKa zu tauschen.

Ich vermute hier dass das Mainboard die Karte nicht will und spiele nun (ausser Games) mit dem Gedanken das Mainboard gegen ein anständiges auszutauschen und möchte von euch wissen, ob dies möglich ist und was dabei zu beachten ist.

Meine System Specs:

Computer: Acer Predator
Modell: G7760
Mainboard: Acer
Prozessor: Intel i7 2600k 3,4 Ghz (8 CPUs)
Speicher: 8 GB RAM
Grafik: Nvidia GTX 570
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit (auf Samsung SSD 840 Pro mit 128 GB)
BIOS: aktuell (es gibt seit Herstellung des Gerätes kein neues BIOS)

Allgemeine Performance bei Spielen und Arbeit (Adobe Premiere / After Effects): Gut+

Ich wäre euch für hilfreiche Antworten und Ratschläge sehr dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

ALso, erstmal: eine GTX 660 OC wäre nicht schneller gewesen als Deine GTX 570, das macht also gar keinen Sinn, die 660 einzubauen ^^


Zweitens: hattest Du denn die Stromstecker für die Grafikkarte korrekt drin? Es kann natürlich sein, dass die neue Karte einfach nur nen Defekt hat. In ganz seltenen Fällen haben manche Boards dann, wenn sie noch ganz neu sind, auch Probleme mit ganz bestimmten Konstellationen, da hilft dann ein BIOSUpdate, wobei das bei Fertig-PC wiederum ein Problem sein kann, wie Du ja scheinbar schon selber rausgefunden hast.

ich würde die neue Karte aber mal in einem anderen PC testen, da die wie gesagt auch einfach "nur" nen Defekt haben könnte. Und so oder so macht es auch echt keinen Sinn, eine GTX 570 durch eine GTX 660 zu ersetzen. Die GTX 660 ist je nach Spiel nur gleichschnell, als OC-Version vlt 5-10% schneller. Oder meinst Du eine GTX 660 *Ti* ? Die ist dann schon ein Stück schneller, aber trotzdem würde ich da sagen, dass man von einer GTX 570 aus mindestens die neue GTX 760 nehmen sollte, dabei dann auch eine OC-Version, da das quasi keinen Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## Gameomat (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Herdboy und danke für deine Antwort, auch wenn diese nicht meine eigentlich Frage beantwotet hat...

Zu 1: Ist mir bekannt und sollte nur zu Testzwecken dienen. 570 ist einfach schon im Idle viel zu Laut! Ganz zu schweigen von der Betriebslautstärke bei Games wie Far Cry 3 oder dergleichen...

Zu 2: Stromstecker (1 x 6 Pin) war angeschlossen (Fans drehten), möglicher Defekt der Karte wurde in Betracht gezogen, BIOS Update nicht möglich (es gibt kein Update weil Acer scheinbar seine Board so laufen lassen will wie ausgeliefert werden), BIOS Flash versucht ohne Verbesserung. ERGO: nie wieder Fertig-PCs! 

Zu 3: anderer PC nicht vorhanden, 700 Serie wird als nächstes bestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Du wolltest nur wissen, ob man das Board tauschen sollte? Ich hab jetzt bewusst dazu nix gesagt, da es ja evlt völlig unnötig ist, ein neues Board zu holen.

Wenn Du nicht testen kannst oder willst (keine Bekannten? ), ob nicht vlt nur die Karte nen Defekt hat, und lieber auf gut Glück direkt ein neues Board bestellen willst: generell kannst Du das Board sicher tauschen. Es gab mal früher ab und an gewisse "Sonderformen" für Boards bei Komplett-PCs, so dass normale Boards nicht reinpassten - aber so was hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. 

Am besten wäre es, wenn Du mal mit einem Tool wie CPU-Z bei "Mainboard" schaust, was da bei Manufacturer, Model und Chipset steht. Vlt kann man daran erkennen, zu welchem "normalen" Board es verwandt ist (die Boards in Fertig PCs sind oft FAST identisch zu anderen Boards, die man normal kaufen kann). Wenn uns das nicht weiterbringt, bleibt nur: Foto machen vom offenen PC, wo das Board gut sichtbar ist, das Board ungefähr ausmessen, und auch mal schauen, mit wie vielen Schrauben es festgeschraubt ist und welchen Abstand die Schrauben ca. voneinander haben.

Wenn es aber wie erwartet keine Sonderform ist, kannst Du jedes Mainboard für den Sockel 1155 einbauen, was an Features alles für dich nötige hat. Ganz sicher wäre dann der Griff zu einem µATX-Board, da manche Fertig-PC eben nur ein µATX-Gehäuse haben. Da wäre dann nur die Frage, welche Features Du brauchst und was Du ausgeben willst.

Evlt. findest du aber ja sogar in den techn. Datenblättern oder so was zum Board - wenn da steht "ATX" oder "µATX", ist ein Wechsel kein Problem.


So oder so wäre aber eine Windows-Neuinstallation nach dem Boardwechsel anzuraten


----------



## Gameomat (29. Juli 2013)

Großartig! Vielen Dank für diese Übersicht. Ich selber war mit nicht sicher ob ATX oder µATX-Board. Ich werde da mal genauer reinsehen... Gibt es was wichtiges zu beachten was die derzeitigen Mainboard Treiber im System angeht?

Was das Testen der Karte angeht, so habe ich in meinem (regionalem) Umfeld leider keinen der solche PC Rigs betreibt, was der Grund war mein Anliegen hier her zu tragen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Also, wie gesagt: Windows solltest Du neu installieren, das ist nie optimal, wenn man nur das Board neu einbaut und versucht, die Treiber zu aktualisieren. Man kann es machen, und oft scheint es auch problemlos zu laufen. Aber optimal isses eben nicht. 

Was möchtest Du denn ausgeben, und willst Du auch übertakten? Wenn ja => am besten ein Board mit Z77-Chipsatz nehmen, und so um die 100€ hast du dann auch Modelle, die gut genug sind bis auf wenige Detailfunktionen, durch die man vlt dann am Ende um 5% weniger übertakten kann. Ohne Übertaktung gibt es zB den H77-Chipsatz, da gibt es gute Modell auch schon für 60-70€. Und so oder so haben die alle auch genug zB USB-Ports für "normale" User. So was wie LAN und Sound haben die eh alle.


----------



## Gameomat (29. Juli 2013)

Ich würde evtl. ein ASUS P8Z77-M in Betracht ziehen, welches preislich im angemessenen Rahmen liegt und genug RAM unterstüzt (32 GB ist bei Abode Anwendungen wie After Effects sehr hilfreich).

Overclocking steht bei mir nicht wirklich im Vordergrund, kann aber gelegentlich zu Vorteilen führen. Was die Windows Neuinstallation angeht, so wäre dies nicht das erste Mal aber ein ganz schönes Geraffel alle Programme und deren Plugins (ja, es sind viele) neu einzustellen und wenn dies vermeindbar wäre, wäre dies wirklich ein enormes Zeitersparnis.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2013)

Probieren kannst Du es auch ohne Neuinstall natürlich mal.

Und falls es nicht klappt: evlt. reicht es ja, vor der Neuinstall die Ordner der Programme zu sichern, dann nach der Neuinstall immer nur das Grundprogramm zu installieren und dann die alten Ordner über die neuen drüberzuinstallieren - vlt. sind die Programme damit dann auf den Stand inkl. Plugins usw? Zumindest wenn ein Plugin nicht bei Windows als eigene Installation erscheint, könnte das gehen.


Bei der Boardwahl: je nach dem, was für CPUKühler verwendet wird, KÖNNTE es bei µATX eng werden. Also: wenn ATX passt, würd ich doch eher auch ATX einbauen.


----------



## Gameomat (29. Juli 2013)

Alles klar! Werde alles mal genauestens kalkulieren. Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## Lunica (30. Juli 2013)

Hast du den DVI Stecker (Monitor) an dem  DVI-Port 1 (GPU) angeschlossen?
Eventuell hat dein Mainboard auf die IGP umgeschaltet. Einfach mal hinten die Anschlüsse durchprobieren.
Nach dem Umbau im Bios "Load Setup Defaults" wählen und die PCIE Karte als primäre GPU auswählen.
Dann kannst du auch gleich die IGP deaktivieren.

Von der GTX570/GTX660 gibt es aktuell kein sinnvolles Upgrade. Mehr als +40-50% sind nicht drin (GTX780); lohnt also nicht.
 Warte  lieber noch auf die neuen 20 nm Karten jene 2014 erscheinen.
Die HD8 Serie wird laut AMD auch maximal die Leistung einer GTX780 erzielen. 
Aus der 28 nm Fertigung ist eben schon die Luft raus.

Das dein Mainboard mit der Karte nicht kompatibel ist glaube ich nicht.
Entweder benötigst du ein Bios-Update für dein Mainboard (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder aber die GTX660 ist defekt.


----------

